# What do they actually feed on?



## dean (13 Apr 2017)

Microworms
Panagrellus redivivus (sour paste nematode)
synonym Panagrellus silusiae (beer nematode) 1

There's loads of different methods of producing microworms and most use a bed of cereal of some kind which doesn't ever seem to change in volume 

So what do they actually eat ?

The reason for asking is if the cereal can be removed and replaced with a cleaner substrate such as sponge then surely the culture will last indefinitely 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BarryH (13 Apr 2017)

I know they're a bit bigger than the microworms Dean but I feed the mealworms I use on Bran which I buy from my local corn stores. Being a full time wildlife photographer I get through loads of these at the feeding stations in the hides I have. Everything seems to like them.


----------



## dean (13 Apr 2017)

BarryH said:


> I know they're a bit bigger than the microworms Dean but I feed the mealworms I use on Bran which I buy from my local corn stores. Being a full time wildlife photographer I get through loads of these at the feeding stations in the hides I have. Everything seems to like them.



Wow I need to see some of your work 
I love photography but the cost of the professional long lenses is out of reach 

Also I'd like to know how you breed mealworms it's always good to feed the birds 
Unfortunately mealworms are totally different being a simple Nemotoad worm 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zozo (13 Apr 2017)

dean said:


> So what do they actually eat ?



I guess it is very hard to explain what they excactly eat, it might be to find in textbooks about microbiology discussing the production of these nematodes.
They are feeding on fermenting yeast, now yeast is a kind of fungus.. Yeast is used to produce beer, bread, cereal etc. So these the yeast spores and probably other fungal spores are still the food providers of these worms when cultivated on these products, like white bread and beer or cereal.

It probaly feeds of the sugars (carbohydrates) etc. produced by the fermenting process. 

That you do not notice a reduction in volume is not that there is nothing eaten.. But they also do produce waste products (poop) piling up in the same cannister. These waste products is what makes the culture go faul in the end. So what ever substrate material you use, you can not get around the waste they produce. Or you need to install them a little toilet and learn them to make use of that.. Just kidding. but that it the main point.. If we would put back our waste into the fridge, its contents also would reduce much slower in volume as it does now.


----------



## dean (13 Apr 2017)

Zozo thankyou for that 

So if I were to use sponge as the medium and place activated yeast on top as food 
Will it work 
I'm thinking that the sponge can be lifted out and the container cleaned so it's less wasteful less smelly and much easier to keep 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zozo (13 Apr 2017)

There are some (semi) synthetic mediums you could use, i personaly have no exprience with any of them.
Here is a nice read about culturing microworms..
http://www.livefoodcultures.com/microworms_printversion.html

It mentions 


> The technique involves multiplication of the nematode in fluid culture (fluid media supported by 1- to 4-cm3 sponge cubes)


but doesn't go into details..


----------



## dean (13 Apr 2017)

I have read this earlier today 
But as you say it doesn't go into details 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dan4x4 (13 Apr 2017)

what do you's think is the easiest live food to grow? i have currently a growing snail population. I recently bought some shrimp and stuck them in too hoping they get "jiggy" and populate.

Then ill add fish, I'm thinking some gourami.


----------



## zozo (13 Apr 2017)

Well the sponge cubes aint rocket sience.. Just need to find or figur out the correct fluid based media. If that would be water and yeast i have no idea. I guess not, after all the fermentation process likely needs a bit more to get going then just water.So the basic answer to your question? Actualy is yes..

Logicaly thinking one large sponge might have practical limitations. Cubes just provide more living space for the worms.

Regarding the fluid, could be anything comming out of the blender. After all it is the contents making the difference not the consistency. It probaly needs carbohydrates, maybe some sports isotonic energy gel with yeast might do.. Only if it contains Taurine you might get very active microworms.


----------



## zozo (13 Apr 2017)

dan4x4 said:


> what do you's think is the easiest live food to grow?


Daphnia.. It only needs a tank with water and algae.. Same story, few drop of yeast in the water makes algae grow. Put in a start up population of daphnia and a week later they quadruple in numbers.


----------



## dean (13 Apr 2017)

Well I've set up a trial batch based on how someone produces grindal worms

I've used two of the green scouring pads (no foam attached)washed them under running water then I  laid them in a container which I then put filtered water into so that it was level with the top of the bottom pad leaving the top pad above water but able to soak some up 

I poured filtered water into my existing cereal based culture and allowed it to collect the microworms then I poured it over the top pad 

For food tonigh I used a piece of brown bread moistened with water which contained active yeast and a bit of fry powder food 

So let's see what happens 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

